# Gnome Cream Soda Extract



## blekk (30/8/10)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anybody has had any experience with this or any other recipes they wish to share?

Thanks all.


----------



## blekk (16/9/10)

Ok so Im going to give it a crack this weekend and will report how it is.


----------



## drfad (3/10/10)

How did you go with this?


----------

